# Please put Hardware, Software, Technology News as home page.



## ryboto

Zero replies???! This is the only reason I ever visited OCN...the news feed was my launching point. If I have to dig, I'm not going to visit the forum. Surprised there isn't more outrage about this as it was one of the first things to be addressed after the last migration...


----------



## Farih

Yes, i would like tech related news on the homepage to.


----------



## CptAsian

ryboto said:


> Zero replies???! This is the only reason I ever visited OCN...the news feed was my launching point. If I have to dig, I'm not going to visit the forum. Surprised there isn't more outrage about this as it was one of the first things to be addressed after the last migration...


All the outrage came out during the first week and a bit after the migration so by now it's been beaten to death a bit and most people know the status of it (in progress, high on priority list, but no real ETA).


----------



## finalturismo

CptAsian said:


> All the outrage came out during the first week and a bit after the migration so by now it's been beaten to death a bit and most people know the status of it (in progress, high on priority list, but no real ETA).


Considering the OCN has a forum of advanced tech users and this issue has not been passed to someone else to quickly rid the issue shows negligence. Sometimes you got to trust someone else with your bread and butter to move forward. Cant do it all by your self.


----------



## CptAsian

finalturismo said:


> Considering the OCN has a forum of advanced tech users and this issue has not been passed to someone else to quickly rid the issue shows negligence. Sometimes you got to trust someone else with your bread and butter to move forward. Cant do it all by your self.


That's fair, you just seemed frustrated that other people weren't visibly frustrated so I just mentioned why.


----------



## VaiFanatic

finalturismo said:


> Considering the OCN has a forum of advanced tech users and this issue has not been passed to someone else to quickly rid the issue shows negligence. Sometimes you got to trust someone else with your bread and butter to move forward. Cant do it all by your self.


The thing is, none of the members/admin of OCN actually have the power to do anything. Admins are gimped with a dumbed down ACP for XenForo. The only ones who have the power to fix anything, are the paid employees of VerticalScope. They wouldn't dare let anyone not under their direct employment control anything.

They aren't doing it all by themselves... they have employees, and likely entire teams, to manage forum maintenance and the like. They're just all a bunch of idiots.


----------



## finalturismo

VaiFanatic said:


> The thing is, none of the members/admin of OCN actually have the power to do anything. Admins are gimped with a dumbed down ACP for XenForo. The only ones who have the power to fix anything, are the paid employees of VerticalScope. They wouldn't dare let anyone not under their direct employment control anything.
> 
> They aren't doing it all by themselves... they have employees, and likely entire teams, to manage forum maintenance and the like. They're just all a bunch of idiots.


They need to send a copy of the FTP folder and Mysql database to someone that knows back end coding a little bit. The database can be edited to removal personal passwords if need be. But to fix this requires a little bit of trust. Other wise OCN will have to get used to a broken site that will soon be abandoned. Its their choice, fix it or lose it. Id fix it my self if i was compensated enough for the work. It wont be an easy task for anyone thats willing to do the job(not too hard, but more time consuming if anything)


----------



## VaiFanatic

That's the thing, they won't do that. We've been fighting for admin rights to another forum owned by VS for at least a year now. They refuse to give the actual site admins any admin powers, because they were part of the old AutoGuide team. I even offered my expertise at the start when they took over to fix these exact issues, with all the site admins vouching for me; it was swiftly denied.

The sad truth is that this board will go the way every other VS-owned forum has gone, to the grave.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Late to this one. 

Yes the fact of the matter is the way things stand so far as the aggregation of content is poor, I have relayed this to VS many times. If you have a working formula, don't change it right ! They are working on a new revised homepage, however I am not savvy as to what that entails or what it may look like at this point. 

Furthermore yes the fact is we do not have any real power so far as the backend of the platform, the tools access we have now is...well ...basic. Had more control back on VB if I am being honest. This does mean we are much more dependent on VS that previously. 

I share the frustrations as to the current lay of the land, working with VS to see if we can get it improved.


----------



## Gattlin

To be honest the op is correct and this site is about done for me also used to be good info and reading now it's clickity click


----------

